# Attaching a backsplash to wall/countertop



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think I'd screw it. Although it is a very stable material, the countertop will expand and contract somewhat with changes in the home's climate. Rigidly screwing the backsplash won't allow for expansion or contraction of either piece.

Personally, I'd use 100% silicone adhesive and attach it to the wall.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Forget the screws...as advised above.. ask the screw advisor to visit the forum... adhesive...adhesive caulking...liquid nail.. pick a color to blend if you can..

set your top...a little lean forward is ok...( where do you want the water to go...) 
cut and dry fit back splash. 
So.. the walls are not perfect...Hmmm.. or if they are close enough.....

mark front bottom edge to counter and top edge to wall of back splash lightly with pencil.. apply color matched adhesive caulk..(phenoseal *tm* or equal to CT and wall behind the line.. don't be shy... and just under your pencil mark.

With clamps and precut wood scraps...and or notched braces from upper cabinets....... set your back splash in place........ let it dry.. remove braces...detail the adhesive caulk...

less can be more or not enough... Good luck..and have fun and pride knowin you did it yourself.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Dan, it is worth mentioning in case you didn't know...

Treat the butcher block countertop with nothing other than mineral oil if it will be something you actually cut food on. Vegetable oil will go rancid. There are a lot of butcher block finishes marketed, but most are mineral oil based. If it is just for looks and you won't be using it on a cutting board you can use something else.


----------

